# features of new Kindle Fire



## Geis mom (Nov 25, 2012)

I have been trying to compare Kindle Features with the Ipad- I found I can download from the computer to a kindle by usb cable.  Is the same true for downloading pictures from your camera.  I have a SLR and would like to put pictures on while traveling.  I think I read somewhere that there is an app to edit pictures too.  I would also like to download from music cds for music I am learning.  I would need to use  earphones for that and wondered if there is a sound plug in.  I love the idea of the lite screen as my current one does not have that feature and I have to carry lights with me.  

I understand I could use my own email and not the little one at Amazon and what about the keyboard for typing - my kindle keyboard now is so tiny I can hardly find the keys.  A friend of mine with an Ipad uses a portable keyboard with her Ipad.

Thanks for help with my decision.

Gei's Mom


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Geis mom-

Welcome to KindleBoards!

I'm going to move your question to our main Kindle Fire forum, where you'll get lots of answers to your questions!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Geis mom said:


> I have been trying to compare Kindle Features with the Ipad- I found I can download from the computer to a kindle by usb cable. Is the same true for downloading pictures from your camera. I have a SLR and would like to put pictures on while traveling. I think I read somewhere that there is an app to edit pictures too. I would also like to download from music cds for music I am learning. I would need to use earphones for that and wondered if there is a sound plug in. I love the idea of the lite screen as my current one does not have that feature and I have to carry lights with me.
> 
> I understand I could use my own email and not the little one at Amazon and what about the keyboard for typing - my kindle keyboard now is so tiny I can hardly find the keys. A friend of mine with an Ipad uses a portable keyboard with her Ipad.
> 
> ...


Gei,

right now, I'd say the advantage on photo handling goes to the iPad; I don't believe there is any way to import photos directly into the Fire from a camera.

There is a headphone plug in; you can rip the CDs to the computer, and then move them to the Fire; Amazon will also allow you to upload music to their servers, the "cloud" and then download or stream the music to your Fire.

You can use a keyboard with one of the HD models; they have bluetooth. So far, it seems that most bluetooth keyboards our members have tried will work with the Fire HD. I have an Apple bluetooth I use with my iPad and it also works with the Fire.

Hope this helps!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Gei,
> 
> right now, I'd say the advantage on photo handling goes to the iPad; I don't believe there is any way to import photos directly into the Fire from a camera.


Nope. . . but you can put them on your computer and then send them to your cloud space at Amazon and download them wirelessly that way.



> There is a headphone plug in; you can rip the CDs to the computer, and then move them to the Fire; Amazon will also allow you to upload music to their servers, the "cloud" and then download or stream the music to your Fire.
> 
> You can use a keyboard with one of the HD models; they have bluetooth. So far, it seems that most bluetooth keyboards our members have tried will work with the Fire HD. I have an Apple bluetooth I use with my iPad and it also works with the Fire.
> 
> ...


Music can be saved in the cloud as well, and, yes, pretty much any bluetooth keyboard will work well. But the on screen keyboard isn't bad either, especially on the larger 8.9HD. . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Nope. . . but you can put them on your computer and then send them to your cloud space at Amazon and download them wirelessly that way.


True enough; I understood the OP to ask about putting pictures on while traveling, which you can do with the iPad without a computer; there's no comparable ability with the Fire. But if that isn't an issue, the differences between the Fire and the iPad are less. In fact, the Fire has the ability to drill down to individual files on it in a way you can't on an iPad, as Apple limits direct access to files.

Betsy


----------



## Geis mom (Nov 25, 2012)

Yes, I was hoping to be able to download while traveling and not take my laptop.  

I also read some reviews on the 8" vs 7" kindle fire.  It almost sounds as if the smaller one is better.  How does the Nook compare to either.  I appreciate the information.

Gei's Mom


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

You may be able to transfer from camera to one of those external solid state storage devices and then to the Fire, but no way to do it directly from the correct camera that I know of  (unless your camera has some sort of WiFi push capability) 

Sent from Brian's Fire via Tapatalk


----------



## Geis mom (Nov 25, 2012)

I was wondering if I could download Google Earth to a Kindle Fire.  I had seen it on an Ipad and would like it too.

Thanks for the help with my buying decision    Gei


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Geis mom said:


> I was wondering if I could download Google Earth to a Kindle Fire. I had seen it on an Ipad and would like it too.
> 
> Thanks for the help with my buying decision Gei


Probably not. You can't access Google Play at all and I think that's the only place Google Earth is available.

If it is available elsewhere, like 1Mobile, you can download it but it may or may not work. Remember the Fire has no GPS and I believe Google Earth relies on that. There's 'location based' services based on WiFi networks, which isn't bad, but not as precise as GPS. I think some of us tried once to get Google Maps and it was a no go. . . but the MapQuest app seems to work decently.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Geis mom said:


> I was wondering if I could download Google Earth to a Kindle Fire. I had seen it on an Ipad and would like it too.
> 
> Thanks for the help with my buying decision Gei


The only way to get Google earth on your device is to root so that you have access to the Play store. Rooting voids your warranty so its not recommended.


----------

